# moi, je suis X



## la fée

"Moi, je suis le professeur de maths et lui, il est le professeur de technologie" est-ce que l'emploi des pronoms est correct dans cette phrase prononcée par un enseignant qui présente lui-même et son collègue à sa classe?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Vous, vous avez tout à fait raison 

Je suis le professeur de maths me semble plus correct.


----------



## la fée

Merci, mais ma question est: "Est-il correct l'emploi des pronoms? Moi, je... Lui, il...?"


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour


Grammaticalement, c'est correct. Maintenant, si l'emploi du moi ne pose pas de problème (dire cependant "votre" professeur en s'adressant à sa future classe me semble plus naturel), dire lui en désignant son collègue devant les élèves est un peu irrespectueux. Ce serait mieux de dire : et voici votre professeur de technologie ou encore mieux : et M.X est votre professeur de technologie.
Cela répond-t-il à la question ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Je pense qu'un professeur en se présentant dirait _professeur de mathématiques_ plutôt que _prof de maths_.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Sur l'irrespect de la troisième personne en présence de la personne qu'elle désigne, voir ce fil : 3e personne (il) au lieu de la 2e (tu/vous).


----------



## la fée

Merci à tous! Je vous dérange encore...  Si on se présente par son nom, qu'est-ce que vous préférez, ou mieux, qu'est-ce qui est plus correct: "Moi, c'est M.Verdier.", "Je suis M.Verdier." ou "Moi, je suis M.Verdier."? Les trois sont possibles et grammaticalement correctes? Et encore, c'est le même avec les prénoms? Tout cela, quoiqu'il ne semble pas si important, entraîne souvent des discussions en classe de français langue étrangère! Merci de votre patience!!!


----------



## Logospreference-1

_- Moi, à qui revient l'honneur d'être votre professeur, je m'appelle monsieur Verdier.

_Dans un autre contexte que celui d'un professeur s'adressant à ses élèves, la façon la plus classique et la plus commode de dire est :_ - votre serviteur, monsieur Verdier. _Mais comment dirait une femme_ ?
_


----------



## la fée

Merci, très intéressant, mais ma question est beaucoup plus simple...


----------



## Logospreference-1

Un professeur devant ses élèves fait en principe attention à la façon dont il se présente. _Moi, c'est M.Verdier _est à peine français ;_ je suis monsieur Verdier_ ou _moi, je suis monsieur Verdier_ ou _quant à moi, je suis monsieur Verdier_ ont le mérite de la simplicité, tout dépend de la façon dont c'est amené. Ou encore : _je me présente : monsieur Verdier_ ; ou plus complet : _je me présente : monsieur Verdier, votre professeur de français._


----------



## lamy08

S'il y a deux professeurs à présenter à la classe, on peut utiliser les pronoms, quoique ce soit un peu emphatique. J'appuie la formulation de Sergeuil. C'est mieux.
Je dirais plutôt: _Nous sommes vos nouveaux professeurs; personnellement, je m'appelle X et je vous donnerai français. Quant à Monsieur Y (ou: Et voici Monsieur Y), il vous donnera sciences._ 
Si vous êtes seul à vous présenter à votre classe, le pronom est superflu. _Je m'appelle Z et je suis votre professeur de mathématique(s)._


----------



## la fée

Merci encore, Logos! je peux conclure en disant que "moi, c'est..., lui, c'est..." s'emploient plutôt dans un contexte informel (jeunes gens, par exemple...)? Et au téléphone, c'est plus courant "C'est M.Verdier" que "Je suis M.Verdier", n'est-ce pas?
Merci à lamy08 aussi!


----------



## Logospreference-1

la fée said:


> [...] je peux conclure en disant que "moi, c'est..., lui, c'est..." s'emploient plutôt dans un contexte informel (jeunes gens, par exemple...)? Et au téléphone, c'est plus courant "C'est M.Verdier" que "Je suis M.Verdier", n'est-ce pas?


 Tout à fait.

Au téléphone, il y a peut-être mieux, je n'en sais rien car j'ai la phobie du téléphone.


----------



## lamy08

Au téléphone, on ne se présente jamais en disant : _Je suis __Monsieur (Madame, Mademoiselle) Durand._
On dira: _Pierre Durand (à l'appareil)._


----------



## la fée

Merci lamy, que penses-tu de "moi, c'est Philippe", "je suis Philippe" en se présentant entre garçons? Laquelle des deux formules est la plus "française"?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour la fée,

« Moi, je... » ne s'emploie pas dans une présentation officielle excepté par des gens imbus d'eux-mêmes .

On utilise plutôt cette formulation pour détromper quelqu'un :

A : Vous êtes bien M. X professeur de Biologie ?
B : Ha non, moi, je suis M. Y professeur de Mathématiques.
ou
A : Est-ce que c'est bien M. X professeur de Biologie que j'aperçois là-bas ?
B : Non, lui c'est M. Y Professeur de Dessin.

Pour le téléphone, l'usage est plus fluctuant.


----------



## lamy08

@ lacuzon : 
la fée évoque un contexte différent: celui de garçons entre eux.

Des 2 propositions présentées, je préfère la première. C'est la plus "française". L'autre sent la traduction de l'anglais _I'm Philip._


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonsoir !

Si j'ai bien compris, c'est normal de dire "Je suis Monsieur/Madame X", mais c'est bizarre de dire "Je suis Paul/Marie". C'est bien ça ?


----------



## nicduf

Le contexte n'est pas le même. Pour les 2 garçons  on peut dire "Moi, je m'appelle Philippe et lui, Paul".


----------



## Monicaallred

D'accord. 
Mais est-ce possible de penser à une règle grammaticale lorsqu'on parle des phrases dont la structure s'exprime par "pronom sujet +verbe être+prénom/nom (accompagné ou non d'un titre, comme Monsieur ou Madame)"

Par exemple, j'ai appris qu'on ne peut pas dire "elle est Marie" mais qu'on peut tout à fait dire "Je suis Marie". Bref, quelle est la règle ?


----------

